# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  شروع به کار و نصب sharepoint

## VB.SOS

سلام به دوستان عزیز!          (_برای این که این تاپیک حذف نشه:_ قبلا همه منابعی که می تونستم خوندم و واقعا این آخرین کاریه که می تونم انجام بدم!!! :خجالت: )

مدتیه می خوام شیرپوینت یاد بگیرم اما واقعا نمی دونم چطور باید نصب و راه اندازی کنم؟ هر چقدر مطالب و می خونم نمی تونم به سوال هایی که تو ذهنم هست جواب بدم!!

1- آیا باید شیرپوینت رو روی یک فضایی که از هاست خریداری شده نصب و راه اندازی کرد؟ یعنی همیشه آنلاین کار بکنی؟

2- اگه فقط بخوایم برای مقاصد آموزشی کار بکنیم، آیا میشه سرور مجازی ساخت و ...؟ ، چون من تا حالا win server استفاده نکرم (و اصلا ندیدم). میشه برای کارهای عادی از این ویندوز استفاده کرد؟

----------


## amin1softco

اگر سیستم بالایی داری از لحاظ RAM , CPU می تونی از طریق vmware ابتدا ویندوز 2008 بعدش ویژوال 2010 بعدشم شر پوینت سرور 2010 را نصب کنید و شروع به کار کنید ولی اگر رم و سی پی یو بالای ندارید بهتره به جای ویندوز اصلی ویندوز سرور 2008 نصب کنید .

1- زمانی که قصد شما  برنامه نویسی باشه احتیاج به کار آنلاین نیست و همین چیزایی که گفتم را نیاز دارید ولی زمانی که قراره برای یک شرکت پروژه بنویسید باید برید و یک هاست براشون تهیه کنید.
2- بله - برای کار های عادی می شه استفاده کرد ولی خیلی از نرم افزار های معمولی به طور پیش فرض روش نصب نیست مثل مدیا پلیر و نمایش عکس و... و برنامه های مربوط به سرور را داره  مثل dhcp,dns,...

----------


## VB.SOS

> اگر سیستم بالایی داری از لحاظ RAM , CPU می تونی از طریق vmware ابتدا ویندوز 2008 بعدش ویژوال 2010 بعدشم شر پوینت سرور 2010 را نصب کنید و شروع به کار کنید ولی اگر رم و سی پی یو بالای ندارید بهتره به جای ویندوز اصلی ویندوز سرور 2008 نصب کنید .


با این کار سرور مجازی ساخته میشه در کنار ویندوز 7؟ و مثل برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز، هر چی ساختیم می تونیم بلافاصله ببینیم؟

----------


## amin1softco

بله روی سون ساخته می شه - بله بلافاصله می تونید مشاهده کنید

----------


## intel_amd

این share point دقیقا چیه؟
برای طراحی وب هست؟ خوب چرا حتما لازمه ویندوز سرور نصب شه و مثل asp.net با iis کار نمیکنه؟ :متفکر:  مثل asp.net کامپوننت بیس هست؟(درگ دروپ) لازمه جاوا اسکریپت و سی شارپ بلد بود؟ مزایا و فرقاش نسبت به asp.net چیه؟
لطفا تو چند خط لپ کلامو بگین و به تاپیک های چند هزار خطی ارجاع ندین من فقط یک توضیح کلی و مختصر و مفید لازم دارم

----------


## amin1softco

ببنید asp.net یک زبان برنامه نویسی تحت وب است حالا شر پوینت یک سری نرم افزار است که قبلاً با asp.net طراحی شده و قابلیت های زیادی داره فرض کنید خود شما اومدید یک پرتال بزرگ با asp.net طراحی کردید برای مثال جوملا با زبان php .

----------


## m.behravan

آموزش رایگان و تصویری شیرپوینت 2010

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> اگر سیستم بالایی داری از لحاظ RAM , CPU می تونی از طریق vmware ابتدا ویندوز 2008 بعدش ویژوال 2010 بعدشم شر پوینت سرور 2010 را نصب کنید و شروع به کار کنید ولی اگر رم و سی پی یو بالای ندارید بهتره به جای ویندوز اصلی ویندوز سرور 2008 نصب کنید .
> 
> 1- زمانی که قصد شما  برنامه نویسی باشه احتیاج به کار آنلاین نیست و همین چیزایی که گفتم را نیاز دارید ولی زمانی که قراره برای یک شرکت پروژه بنویسید باید برید و یک هاست براشون تهیه کنید.
> 2- بله - برای کار های عادی می شه استفاده کرد ولی خیلی از نرم افزار های معمولی به طور پیش فرض روش نصب نیست مثل مدیا پلیر و نمایش عکس و... و برنامه های مربوط به سرور را داره  مثل dhcp,dns,...


من میخوام روی سیستم خونه به صورت آزمایشی و جهت یادگیری های مقدماتی شیرپوینت 2010 رو نصب کنم

مشخصات سیستم من اینه:
Amd x4 620 2.60 GHZ
RAM:2GB DDR3
hard:500 gb

با این تفاصیل میتونم شیرپوینت رو نصب کنم؟ چه روی vmware و چه روی ویندوز 7؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

میشه نصب کنی
با یکی از ماشین های مجازی میتونی رم بیشتری تعریف کنی و نصب کنی
ولی سیستمی که معرفی کردی خیلی پایینه
به نظر من نصب نکنی بهتره! چ.ن سرعتش کشنده خواهد بود

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> میشه نصب کنی
> با یکی از ماشین های مجازی میتونی رم بیشتری تعریف کنی و نصب کنی
> ولی سیستمی که معرفی کردی خیلی پایینه
> به نظر من نصب نکنی بهتره! چ.ن سرعتش کشنده خواهد بود


 همین سیتم با رم چهار گیگ چطوره؟
میشه بی دردسر با شیرپوینت کار کرد؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

فکر میکنم بد نباشه
من رو لپ تاپم نصب کردم، با VMware
و رم 4GB
سرعتش بد نیست

----------

